# Mike's Money MK3 Jetta



## -TEXAS2LO- (Aug 16, 2008)

Full article here : http://www.airsociety.net/2011/03/mike-myers-money-mk3-jetta/ 



> Aside from the typical passenger side frame notch, fenders were also rolled flat all around in order to drop low and clear the 16×9 Schmidt Modern Lines. To get the perfect wheels stance, 10mm spacers were added in the rear which brought them to a final ET15. Nothing better then some 205-40-16 Falken Ziex 512 tires to stretch and wrap those rollers.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Pics came out awesome Mike!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks! Jessica and Munchie did a great job for sure, i'm really happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Well done! I love the look of this car, the stance is perfect. Just curious, is it laying frame?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks! That means a lot coming from you!  

I wish it was on the frame, but sadly, it's not. I have everything notched and with my old 15x8 wheels i could get within ~1/4" but my control arms were binding and i didn't want to modify them. To get it on the ground with these wheels i'd have to pull the fenders, which i don't want to because i don't want to be pigeon-holed into always having to run wide/low offset wheels if i ever sell these.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

always a fan of your car.. looks good man:thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Appreciated. :beer:


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

So boss man. Car looks f-ing incredible. Love the color, the wheels, and the style. So clean and so fresh. 

What size lines are you running? Looks like 3/8th into your mani and then maybe 1/8th out? Just curious is all. Also, is that car freshly resprayed because your paint looks so mint.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the nice words man! The car got resprayed in January 2010 so its been a little over a year. I'm running 3/8" line to the bags and then 1/8" line to the gauges. :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mk3s like this are cute :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

thank you very kindly!!


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

That thing sits so right. You pulled off the wheels perfectly! Excellent work :thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I've always loved your Jetta, but the Schmidts are the finishing touch for me. Just about mk3 perfection imo :thumbup:


----------

